# How to define mountpoint of root "/"?



## satriani (Mar 1, 2013)

Hello,
I'm writing a shell script, to create the jails. My question is in the title and my sollution is as follows:


```
zfs list | sed -n '3p' | awk '{print $1}'
```

But I'm afraid this is not a good solution. Does anyone have better suggestions?

Thanks in advance and sorry for my bad english :r


----------



## satriani (Mar 1, 2013)

Sorry, I mean how to define a ZFS name of mount point "/"


----------



## kpa (Mar 1, 2013)

It should be this simple:

`$ zfs list -H -o name /`


----------



## satriani (Mar 1, 2013)

thanks kpa, this is much better than my solution :beergrin


----------

